# Bio-hacking, Transhumanism & Grinders



## John Coltrane

Found all this stuff from a recent Duncan Trussel & Joe Rogan podcast :
*
This is the bio-augmentation company :*

_Grindhouse Wetware_
*
A Wired article :*

_Magnet-implanting DIY biohackers pave the way for mainstream adoption (Wired UK)_


*A Grinder Forum :

*_All Discussions - Biohack.me_


I'm a noob to all of this, so it has thoroughly blown my mind.


----------



## android654

John Coltrane said:


> Found all this stuff from a recent Duncan Trussel & Joe Rogan podcast :
> *
> This is the bio-augmentation company :*
> 
> _Grindhouse Wetware_
> *
> A Wired article :*
> 
> _Magnet-implanting DIY biohackers pave the way for mainstream adoption (Wired UK)_
> 
> 
> *A Grinder Forum :
> 
> *_All Discussions - Biohack.me_
> 
> 
> I'm a noob to all of this, so it has thoroughly blown my mind.


The community has grown a lot since the 80's, which is when this craze really started. There are some groups like Grindhouse Wetworks who are working on home kits for body-hacks and experimenting with higher-powered lower-weight magnets and minerals to affect the senses.

I personally am waiting for it to get some serious consideration by the medical industry where some serious funding can be applied and worthwhile hacks. I had magnets in my ring fingers for a while, but the tingles just got annoying so I had those things taken out.


----------



## John Coltrane

android654 said:


> The community has grown a lot since the 80's, which is when this craze really started. There are some grouds like Grindhouse Wetworks who are working on home kits for body-hacks and experimenting with higher-powered lower-weight magnets and minerals to affect the senses.
> 
> I personally am waiting for it to get some serious consideration by the medical industry where some serious funding can be applied and worthwhile hacks are worth the effort. I had a magnet in my ring fingers for a while, but the tingles just got annoying so I had those things taken out.


Part of the culture seems to be personal experimentation despite possible long-term adverse effects, so others can improve on how those before them did it. That's very interesting though. I recently saw a short motherboard documentary piece on a guy getting a bio-feedback sensor put into his arm with android connectivity that sends him information about his bodily processes. The thing was huge though, I'd only get it done if it didn't visibly bulge out from where it was inserted. I think some of this stuff being open source is great, particularly the GrindHouse technologies...they've got a big vision.


----------



## android654

John Coltrane said:


> Part of the culture seems to be personal experimentation despite possible long-term adverse effects, so others can improve on how those before them did it. That's very interesting though. I recently saw a short motherboard documentary piece on a guy getting a bio-feedback sensor put into his arm with android connectivity that sends him information about his bodily processes. The thing was huge though, I'd only get it done if it didn't visibly bulge out from where it was inserted. I think some of this stuff being open source is great, particularly the GrindHouse technologies...they've got a big vision.


I think it's important to remember where the inspiration for this wing of body mods stems from--Cyberpunk. Just like WW2 and Cold War comics inspired the space race, Cyberpunk has inspired the body mod and hacking communities. I think, on some level, the desire within the Cyberpunk culture--which is where the movement for body hack sprung out from--has a goal more to be subversive and represent some profound truth found in nihilist and speculative literature. The end goal for a lot of modders is to look and function like this:









The aspects of transhumanism as a medical research field is relatively new and the sciences to make life extension and dna-tapping a real thing are far off.

Yeah, GrindHouse has some great people. I actually interviewed their press officer for a book I wrote. They do have a lot of ambitions, but they are limited by what we have available at the moment.


----------



## RobynC

What's bio-hacking?


----------



## Epherion

RobynC said:


> What's bio-hacking?


Slash open your body and implant certain hardware to interface with other hardware(like a microwave.)


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

A pain editor and sleep inducer would be a nice upgrade, but the idea of being hacked (or having the device activated against your will) is the downside to things like that I guess.


----------



## android654

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> A pain editor and sleep inducer would be a nice upgrade, but the idea of being hacked (or having the device activated against your will) is the downside to things like that I guess.


Theoretically, workable mods that have interfaces between bio and machines/computers could only be done by nanotech, and many researchers are working on advancing biomimetics and biometrics to a point where hacking would be phased out, with the exception of scientists who can--and have the resources to--replicate an individuals bio signature. In other words: When a nanotech delivery system for homeostatic control, pigment manipulation, and upgraded antibodies are invented, the ability to work those systems would be so intricate and wired so perfectly to the individual patient that the only way to hack is would be to use your body. However, even if that weren't the case, the fear of having your body potentially hacked is not enough to slow down progress.

But that is all on the medical side, the research side, the hopeful-for-the-future side. Here's some resource on the actual aims of most "underground" researchers looking to make grinding and transhumanism a real thing.






Announcing the First Ever Bulletproof Biohacking Conference

H+ Underground : a transhumanist biohacking primer

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/08/american-cyborg/

For those of you wondering, yes this is a real thing. There are PHD students and undergrads working on manipulating the body through low-rent cybernetics and augmentations to enter the realm of transhumanism. For those still curious, many tattoo shops perform magnet implants. However, if you spend all day around metal, like I did--six days a week at the gym--then the implants will get on your nerves and you'll probably have to get them pulled like I did.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

> However, if you spend all day around metal, like I did--six days a week at the gym--then the implants will get on your nerves and you'll probably have to get them pulled like I did.


If it's OK to ask... what was the cost to have the magnets implanted and removed?? After removal, do you have any numbness or other complications from the procedures?


----------



## android654

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> If it's OK to ask... what was the cost to have the magnets implanted and removed?? After removal, do you have any numbness or other complications from the procedures?


Depends on your local tattoo shop. Some aren't up to speed with the changes in body mods, so you might have to order your own metal and most distributors limit their sales (whole sale sellers) to a minimum of 50 dollars for a sheet that produces x amount of implants. If you got lucky, like I did, you'll find a shop that does them on the regular. I got mine for 40 bucks and the guy only charged me 20 to get them taken out a month later. Reminder: depending on the person, it can get on your nerves and mine did not acclimatize properly. It's kind of like having your hands asleep the whole day, and while your healing, constant, daily contact with metal makes it hard to get used to it. That's the reason why I got mine taken out. See: Magnet Implants Can Actually be Pretty Annoying | Dann Berg


Also, and I'm not recommending this, but there are grinders that have extensive DIY kits for implants that cover the whole process. It's all very painless--just a small cut, the drop the magnet inside, antiseptic spray, and a band aid.

Another use of magnet implants that one might like to consider:






Personally I think that's a much better idea than sensing fields with your fingers, but walking around with a coil around your neck ain't that cool.


----------



## Death Persuades

android654 said:


> Depends on your local tattoo shop. Some aren't up to speed with the changes in body mods, so you might have to order your own metal and most distributors limit their sales (whole sale sellers) to a minimum of 50 dollars for a sheet that produces x amount of implants. If you got lucky, like I did, you'll find a shop that does them on the regular. I got mine for 40 bucks and the guy only charged me 20 to get them taken out a month later. Reminder: depending on the person, it can get on your nerves and mine did not acclimatize properly. It's kind of like having your hands asleep the whole day, and while your healing, constant, daily contact with metal makes it hard to get used to it. That's the reason why I got mine taken out. See: Magnet Implants Can Actually be Pretty Annoying | Dann Berg
> 
> 
> Also, and I'm not recommending this, but there are grinders that have extensive DIY kits for implants that cover the whole process. It's all very painless--just a small cut, the drop the magnet inside, antiseptic spray, and a band aid.
> 
> Another use of magnet implants that one might like to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that's a much better idea than sensing fields with your fingers, but walking around with a coil around your neck ain't that cool.


The whole "sixth sense" thing made me wanna try this out o.o I never saw much use for body mods because they aren't practical, but this might be c: is the magnet strong enough to pick up small objects from the floor?


----------



## android654

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> The whole "sixth sense" thing made me wanna try this out o.o I never saw much use for body mods because they aren't practical, but this might be c: is the magnet strong enough to pick up small objects from the floor?


You won't turn into Magneto, but you will "feel" things in the EM spectrum. It's a bit of a trip in the beginning, but if you come into a lot of contact with metal (welder, electrician, weightlifter, etc) the beginning is a chore to get used to and it might just wind up being annoying. But the fun part is discovering EM fields all over the place. Tv, phones, ipods, computers, microwaves, weight benches, door knobs, electric appliances--you'll find things all over the place that tingle your senses.


----------



## Epherion

android654 said:


> You won't turn into Magneto, but you will "feel" things in the EM spectrum. It's a bit of a trip in the beginning, but if you come into a lot of contact with metal (welder, electrician, weightlifter, etc) the beginning is a chore to get used to and it might just wind up being annoying. But the fun part is discovering EM fields all over the place. Tv, phones, ipods, computers, microwaves, weight benches, door knobs, electric appliances--you'll find things all over the place that tingle your senses.


What mods do you have?


----------



## android654

Epherion said:


> What mods do you have?


Had magnets in my ring fingers.


----------



## android654

Just to keep the thread alive.






http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...TNpH1OZGEWgPfR8MTM4NTU1ODgwNkAxMzg1NDcyND A2

http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...TNpH1OZGEWgPfR8MTM4NTU1ODgwNkAxMzg1NDcyND A2


----------



## HypoTempes

John Coltrane said:


> Found all this stuff from a recent Duncan Trussel & Joe Rogan podcast :
> *
> This is the bio-augmentation company :*
> 
> _Grindhouse Wetware_
> *
> A Wired article :*
> 
> _Magnet-implanting DIY biohackers pave the way for mainstream adoption (Wired UK)_
> 
> 
> *A Grinder Forum :
> 
> *_All Discussions - Biohack.me_
> 
> 
> I'm a noob to all of this, so it has thoroughly blown my mind.



Until it's possible to get (easiest way to explain this i guess) Deus Ex Human Revolution type of upgrades which would actually allow connectivity with a mainframe i might consider it.
It's just that there will be other non intrusive ways to interface with tech, except night vision you can sign me up for that roud:


----------



## John Coltrane

Anybody who has had body mods done ever had to get an MRI scan? I'm wondering because I just had my first MRI done there (really bizarre experience) and I'm curious about whether modders consider the magnetism of implants. I get the results in two days but for now I have 50+ images of my skull, which is incredible...life's been pretty weird recently.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

John Coltrane said:


> Anybody who has had body mods done ever had to get an MRI scan? I'm wondering because I just had my first MRI done there (really bizarre experience) and I'm curious about whether modders consider the magnetism of implants. I get the results in two days but for now I have 50+ images of my skull, which is incredible...life's been pretty weird recently.



John:



> What if I need an MRI?Originally it was thought that the magnets would always rip out of the skin and attach themselves to the MRI. However, we now know of a few people who have the magnets have gone through MRIs and this did not happen. One person reported that the magnet just vibrated very strongly. Another person reported that the techs shielded his hand, as they would with someone who had shrapnel or other implants. However, there are several different types of MRIs, so we can make no guarantee of what will happen during your MRI, so you must discuss it with the technician. It is likely that they will give you a hard time about it, so you should be prepared for this and for any possible risks to yourself. It’s also possible that the MRI might demagnetize your magnet.


Steve Haworth Modified, LLC » Magnetic FAQ


----------



## John Coltrane

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> John:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Haworth Modified, LLC » Magnetic FAQ




Ah very cool, thanks. I was wearing (almost) noise-cancelling headphones which were shielded to bits to prevent induction during the scan so I guess the same must be possible for implants.


----------

